# looking for english speakers in Biella and possibly Abruzzo small town, to be determined



## Sophia T (Jul 29, 2021)

Hello

I am considering moving to Biella for personal reasons. I might also rent a place in a small town in abruzzo for tax purposes.

I don't yet speak Italian and so really hope to make some English speaking friends.
I also speak some French and German.
with time I hope of course my Italian improves enough to make Italian friends too.

Are there any anglophones in Biella? I am an American, in my 50s, and a strong extrovert. I love to meet and talk with people, share experiences and nice times. I love nature and animals, music and dancing. 

Also besides visiting the center and Oropa, what are some fun things to do in Biella? groups to join?

many thanks for your replies

Sophia T


----------



## corndog (Aug 25, 2020)

I do know there are a couple of Abruzzo facebook groups that are very popular, so I've got to assume there are more, perhaps one for your area. That's where I'd start.


----------



## Sophia T (Jul 29, 2021)

Thanks very much


----------

